# 90 Year Old Does a Double Back Flip



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

Love it. :lofl:


----------



## Glinda (May 8, 2015)

Gotta show this to my yoga instructor!  LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2015)

That was hilarious, I wasn't expecting that at all.. :laugh: doesn't she look fantastic for 90 tho'?


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 8, 2015)

Pensioners! What are they like?!


----------



## ndynt (May 8, 2015)

Wonderful, wonderful....retaining that great sense of humor is more important than any back flips.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 8, 2015)

Who would have thought a 90 year old could do that??!?  

By the way,on that video I posted of my high school,there was a coach by the name of Jimmy Johnson. He was hubby`s P.E. teacher. A few weeks ago,one of my classmates posted a pic on FB of him at a golf getogether that they had the day after our 30th reunion. Jimmy had,the day before,taken first place in a senior pole vault competition. He was 83 years old! Not bad....well,I guess not bad-they didn`t say how high he was able to vault,but still....


----------

